# 늦게 귀가한다고 아버지한테 그렇게 혼나고도 또 늦니?



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I was looking up the grammar ~고도 and came across the following sentence:
늦게 귀가한다고 아버지한테 그렇게 혼나고도 또 늦니?

I really don't understand the use of ㄴ다고 in this sentence... Could you rephrase the sentence above in Korean?

Thanks in advance!!

-----------------------------------------------------
Extra note:

Since in English, we don't use indirect quotations in this way, when I encounter it in Korean, I often need to rephrase it.
1. 형 오신다고 좀 신경 썼어요. = 형 오신다고 [했으니까] 좀 신경 썼어요.
I made some effort (to clean up) since you said you were coming (나 혼자 산다 )
2. 수진 씨가 아프다고 집에 갔어요. = 수진 씨가 아프다고 [해서] 집에 갔어요.


----------



## Rance

> -ㄴ다고1
> 어미  		 	 										(받침 없는 동사 어간, ‘ㄹ’ 받침인 동사 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시’ 뒤에 붙어)
> _1 ._ *앞 절의 일을 뒤 절 일의 까닭이나 근거로 듦을 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 큰애는 내일 소풍을 *간다고* 마음이 들떠 있어요.
> 시골에서 어머니가 *오신다고* 오랜만에 대청소를 하였다.
> _2 ._ *흔히 속담과 같은 관용구를 인용하면서 ‘그 말처럼’의 뜻을 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 하룻강아지 범 무서운 줄 *모른다고* 네가 감히 나한테 덤비다니?



If I rephrase your sentence:

늦게 *귀가한 이유로* 아버지한테 그렇게 혼나고도 또 늦니?


----------



## jakartaman

늦게 귀가한다고 = 늦게 귀가해서 = 늦게 귀가하는 것 때문에

It's different from "다고 (해서)" in 수진씨가 아프다고 해서, where it is used to quote what someone said. This 해서 is the same as 말해서.

A couple of examples that are related to ㄴ다고/다고...

너 공부 안 한다고 엄마 화났어. = 너 공부 안 해서 엄마 화났어. Mom is angry because you don't study.

너 못생겼다고 그 여자가 너 안 만난다더라. = 너 못생겨서 그 여자가 너 안 만난다더라. They say she doesn't want to see you because you are ugly.

We never use the -ㄴ다 ending with adjectives so it should be -다고, not -ㄴ다고, in such case.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for the grammar clarifications, everyone!!

Just one more question-
So does 너 공부 안 한다고 엄마 화났어 sound exactly the same as 너 공부 안 해서 엄마 화났어? Are there any differences in nuance?


----------



## jakartaman

82riceballs said:


> Thanks for the grammar clarifications, everyone!!
> 
> Just one more question-
> So does 너 공부 안 한다고 엄마 화났어 sound exactly the same as 너 공부 안 해서 엄마 화났어? Are there any differences in nuance?



너 공부 안 한다고 해서 --> 너 공부 안 한다고 or 너 공부 안 해서

So I think they are basically the same. You can also interpret them as follows.

*너 공부 안 한다고* 엄마 화났어: *That you don't study* makes mom angry.

*너 공부 안 해서* 엄마 화났어: Mom is angry *because you don't study*.


----------

